# Post your recent academic success!



## Ready To Freak Out

Looking through the topics in the Students forum, it just struck me that we tend to complain about school and encourage each other in our procrastination more often than not. There's definitely a need for that - otherwise our heads might explode - but it occurs to me that we should celebrate our little (or big) victories here too. So...

I actually managed not to procrastinate (or at least to minimize my procrastination) for 2 days and actually got all the reading done for my midterm today that I needed to!


----------



## FakeFur

I have been putting off studying for like a week and a half, because I've started to hate studying more and more. Not good, especially since I had 4 exams this week!

Well yesterday I was actually able to overcome negative feeling and apprehension about studying, and to just study. I studied for Pharmacology for like 6 hrs, and its usually hard to get myself to study for my harder classes. 

I think I did really well on 3 of the 4 exams this week. As for the 4th one (Pharmacology) I didn't do so well, but #1 I've learned a valuable lesson of NEVER cramming for a class like that because it's IMPOSSIBLE to remember all the material, and #2 I will be able to take a final exam to replace the bad grade I get, so thank goodness for that.


----------



## mooncake

We got our grades for last semester's exams and essays back last week and I got some firsts. Couldn't quite believe it, as although I find my courses interesting, I do find them challenging and I'm extremely slow at writing essays (I'm really not exaggerating when I say that I usually spend months on them), so I was/am pretty chuffed about that. 

That said, though, I haven't got the mark back for it yet (I've been avoiding having to see the teacher who runs the module by not picking it up), but I handed in one really awful essay, so that's going to pull my grades down a bit. 

I'm also feeling kind of rubbish because I've procrastinated so badly when I should have been writing an essay these past few weeks. It sounds ridiculous, but I find that by about February, I already feel so burnt out academically, that I struggle to drag myself through the rest of the year.

But... since this is supposed to be a positive thread (sorry!) I'll say that by the end of tomorrow I hope to have studied my butt off and to be back on track with this essay. I'll try to use my crappy grade for that one essay to motivate myself to put more effort into this one. That's the plan anyway!


----------



## Ready To Freak Out

mooncake said:


> We got our grades for last semester's exams and essays back last week and I got some firsts. Couldn't quite believe it, as although I find my courses interesting, I do find them challenging and I'm extremely slow at writing essays (I'm really not exaggerating when I say that I usually spend months on them), so I was/am pretty chuffed about that.
> 
> That said, though, I haven't got the mark back for it yet (I've been avoiding having to see the teacher who runs the module by not picking it up), but I handed in one really awful essay, so that's going to pull my grades down a bit.
> 
> I'm also feeling kind of rubbish because I've procrastinated so badly when I should have been writing an essay these past few weeks. It sounds ridiculous, but I find that by about February, I already feel so burnt out academically, that I struggle to drag myself through the rest of the year.
> 
> But... since this is supposed to be a positive thread (sorry!) I'll say that by the end of tomorrow I hope to have studied my butt off and to be back on track with this essay. I'll try to use my crappy grade for that one essay to motivate myself to put more effort into this one. That's the plan anyway!


lol I tend to qualify all my successes with "But then I sucked at this other thing"s too  That's one reason I made this thread. Sometimes I think you have to force yourself to just say "Hey, this good thing happened", without any buts or diminishers.

So yay for you and your firsts! (whatever those are! lol) :clap


----------



## letitrock

great idea for a thread!

I hope to post soon that I got my scholarship back or that I am on my way to getting it back


----------



## Lasair

Well I may not have done all that well BUT I passed all my presentations that I have gotten results for - that was the most stressful week of my life!


----------



## Cerberus

I got an A on my calculus midterm. I'm extremely pleased about that. I was very worried about how I'd do in calculus. I got an A on my cs midterm as well. Overall, my future is starting to look better than it once did.


----------



## Shooterrr

I took a math quiz last Wednesday and I'm pretty sure I got a 90+ on it. Maybe I should wait until I get the results before posting in here, lol. Don't wanna set myself up for disappointment.


----------



## Spindrift

94% on a philosophy exam.

Bite me, Aristotle.


----------



## Hello22

Well done everyone who posted! Well my last academic success was last June, but i got a 1st class honours in my science degree. I ended up getting Student of the year for having the highest grades in my class, which resulted in a cash prize, cha ching!!. 
I'm not trying to boast, but this made me extremely proud, as i had a very tough year last year, and my depression and SA was at its worst.

Goes to show that anyone can achieve their dreams if they try hard enough


----------



## bbarn

recently got 87% on my parasitology exam...was extremely happy since most of my marks were in the 70s


----------



## Ready To Freak Out

I studied with a classmate for my midterm tomorrow and feel somewhat better prepared!


----------



## Banzai

I sat in the library for 6 hours to study!  A personal best several times over!


----------



## VivaEmptinessRoses

I feel that I did well on all my midterms and I completed all my assignments. So I have no complaints about anything.


----------



## alligatortears50

100% on my math test.. College math. Never gotten a 100% on a math test in my entire life. I have always struggled with the subject. But, I am tutoring 3 times a week, and putting in SO many hours, so I think this is all paying off. I am excited to see how I end up at the end of the semester.


----------



## contranigma

I graduated with a bs in life science in four years depite changing my major loads of times. But it didn't seem to offer any career opportunities so I'm now going for a second degree (kind of a win/lose).


----------



## broseph

I got accepted to a good engineering internship. I may not be able to go for financial reasons but it's still a huge accomplishment. I had to develop my relationship with my professors so that they could write me good recommendation letters which was not easy since I said some pretty silly things along the way.


----------



## nonso

I received all A's for my midterm grades.


----------



## Antis

Got an A for English Lit, the rest of my grades sucked *** though.


----------



## Banzai

Antis said:


> Got an A for English Lit, the rest of my grades sucked *** though.


Wow, awesome! :clap


----------



## Ready To Freak Out

Got 92% on my second Cognitive Psych midterm, which is extra awesome because I didn't do so hot on the first and REALLY needed this!


----------



## atticusfinch

well, if you would have asked me last term I would be a major brag-a-sorus about me getting a 94% on an essay, a 95% on a test, a 92% on an assignment, and a 96% on another test...oh wait, I just did- BOO YAH.


----------



## letitrock

OMG

I just looked at my grade for one of my classes and I got an A!

I lost my scholarship awhile ago because I failed a class, instead of withdrawing like I was supposed to, and it brought down my GPA, and so I lost the scholarship, and I've needed two "A"s to get the scholarship back, so now, I'm one "A" closer to getting it back! It's a 90% grade too, I almost didn't make it!


----------



## kangarabbit

I didn't completely bomb my physics final! I'll be getting an A- instead of that C I've been freaking out about.  My other classes though...IDK.


----------



## Ready To Freak Out

Got an early start on my Cognitive Psych paper and brought my partial draft in to my prof for some feedback today. Not the most dramatic academic success I've had, but I actually feel super proud I didn't leave it till the night before it's due! lol


----------



## kangarabbit

I just got my physics grade. Even though I barely studied and almost overslept for the final, I still got an A!


----------



## Cheesecake

I got a 97 on an Astronomy test. I'd say that's pretty good.


----------



## Banzai

Accepted into all 5 of my university choices!!!    _And_ one of them was after interview  :yay (although, that said, bar one...maybe two universities, my course isn't very competitive :b)


----------



## nycdude

i passed a math quiz, its been a while since i did good in math class, just been slacking off and being lazy, if i study i can easily pass these tests.


----------



## heyJude

I made a 98 on my recent Biology II exam, and also made a 98 on my History exam. Woo hoo!


----------



## nonso

kangarabbit said:


> I just got my physics grade. Even though I barely studied and almost overslept for the final, I still got an A!


That's the way to go!


----------



## Ready To Freak Out

Went to see my social psych prof about my paper draft, and he said I have a *really* good start. (Hopefully I'm not imagining the emphasis on "really" lol)


----------



## DontDoSadness

I just started passing things in my history class. Today I found out I made a 102 on a mini exam we took in history on Monday  . It really helped studying with my professor.


----------



## Kelsea N

100% on my world lit midterm!


----------



## mezzoforte

-Recommended to the National Honors Society
-Accepted into Tri-M (Muisc Honor Society)
-Passed an audition and was selected to play in a concert band
That's I think...school sucks, and I'm starting to wonder if these academic successes are even worth all the work I put into them.


----------



## alte

*"school sucks, and I'm starting to wonder if these academic successes are even worth all the work I put into them"*

The work may seem pointless now but by doing it you are developing a work ethic, learning to set goals and accomplish them, jumping through hoops everyone has to jump through (middle school, high school, university etc). Little by little you are building a better future for yourself. So keep it up, sometime in the future you will be happy that you did.


----------



## nonso

Thanks to practicing my bum off for 3 days straight, I successfully delivered a 15 minute presentation today! Not one mistake and I didn't even need my notecards. This is HUGE for me


----------



## Cerberus

nonso said:


> Thanks to practicing my bum off for 3 days straight, I successfully delivered a 15 minute presentation today! Not one mistake and I didn't even need my notecards. This is HUGE for me


Very nice. Good job. :boogie


----------



## nonso

Thank you, sir!


----------



## trendyfool

today in my war and lit class we were presenting poems in groups. one of the groups read theirs and listed the themes they came up with. I raised my hand and talked about how I had noticed the theme of "loss of control" and the supporting lines. The teacher was like, "nice!" and then one of the other people from the class wrote that it was a good comment on my facebook. ^.^


----------



## Ready To Freak Out

96-freaking-percent on my social psych paper! And he's no pushover prof either!


----------



## TunaMelt89

a 76 on my test!!!! with the class curve giving me a A-. Cheers for our "intelligence"


----------



## lonelyjew

Finally got the official notice that I'm graduating with a B.S. in Biology, and managed Summa Cum Laude


----------



## Ready To Freak Out

lonelyjew said:


> Finally got the official notice that I'm graduating with a B.S. in Biology, and managed Summa Cum Laude


Holla! That's awesome! Feels like the day will never come, so it must be pretty exciting!


----------



## DontDoSadness

I got a 97% on my Probability and Statistics test.


----------



## Neutrino

77% overall average this term... pretty good considering that's three out of four classes and I missed a month of school. 

yessssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## ImWeird

97% on my humans in a state of nature philosophy test.


----------



## DontDoSadness

I got an 18 out of 20 on my history test that I studied for the first time the morning of and I can't fail anything else in that class! I'm super releived


----------



## atticusfinch

18/20 on my part for a big group assignment.


----------



## Giraffe

From the feedback on my first speech in public speaking class: "Very strong composure."

Me??? :sus


----------



## Citrine

94% on chem exam. Hurrah!


----------



## Aphexfan

A 92% on my management midterm :boogie


----------



## Ready To Freak Out

Got a B on an international political economy paper in which I had no idea what I was talking about! And I put the wrong name for my prof on the cover page! lol


----------



## DontDoSadness

I got a 98% on my second math project just like my first . I'm really happy about this because I actually had partners this time and didn't act shy or anything.


----------



## Gorillaz

95% midterm for business class. ye


----------



## Cerberus

I got a 99% on my calculus exam. I also got an A on my CS exam.


----------



## Freebird

I started taking some online college courses and I'm really enjoying them.


----------



## DontDoSadness

This may not be an academic success but I just finished my Public Speaking class  .


----------



## Ready To Freak Out

^You got through it, so yup, that's a success!

My marks turned out pretty decent this year, all things considered. The best thing about this year though was I took social psychology with an awesome prof and I truly enjoyed a class for the first time since my first semester. Gonna work on getting that attitude back for the rest of my school career!


----------



## Booklover

For me, hands down, my proudest achievement this year has been taking a job as a tutor to a class of first-years. The 1st day I was so nervous I almost bolted out of the room. But I've been getting more confident. I still get nervous sometimes and end up making mistakes. But I see it as an opportunity for growth and I'm really proud of myself for sticking with it


----------



## atticusfinch

A, B+, and A - final mark for three different courses. 

(!!!)


----------



## trendyfool

turned out my seminar was actually today, so I got credit for my seminar paper after all!


----------



## That guy over there

I was told the other day that my coursework on on an A grade :boogie

Get Innnnnn!!!


----------



## clair de lune

Somehow managed to get all A's this year! Haven't had such good marks since high school. Nice way to end my undergraduate career


----------



## trendyfool

I got a 3.6 on my first college essay!!! yayyy!


----------



## trendyfool

atticusfinch said:


> A, B+, and A - final mark for three different courses.
> 
> (!!!)


niiiiice!


----------



## Later

Dropped out of a University with under 2.0 GPA probation, now with a 3.7GPA and made the president's list. A in Anatomy and Physiology 1+2, As Bs in all freshman/sophomore courses and 81 on a national medical exam. 

I get that feel free to boast your grades kind of feeling.


----------



## Ready To Freak Out

Later said:


> Dropped out of a University with under 2.0 GPA probation, now with a 3.7GPA and made the president's list. A in Anatomy and Physiology 1+2, As Bs in all freshman/sophomore courses and 81 on a national medical exam.
> 
> I get that feel free to boast your grades kind of feeling.


That's what this thread's for, and you deserve to boast a little with an accomplishment like that! That's a freakin turnaround, son!


----------



## inVis420

After 3 years in community college...im finally about to graduate in a week. Don't really care about my final grades (well i kinda do)....next semester i'm attending an actual university!


----------



## nonso

All A's and a 3.9 semester GPA...also raised my overall GPA to a 3.4


----------



## LostPancake

Abstract said:


> 100% in two Maths exams, a Physics exam and a Biology exam, and 98% in another Physics exam. I also got 53 out of 54 on a ten page English essay I wrote practically overnight before the deadline a few weeks ago, which came as a surprise.


:high5

I am finally getting all A's again this semester - quitting therapy helped a lot.


----------



## ChrissyB

Got a 3.75 GPA this semester! :yes


----------



## Ready To Freak Out

^props!

Got 84% on my first exam for my spring course. Pretty happy ;o)


----------



## wmw87

i pulled off three As and one B this semester.

i'd have given that last class a really bad evaluation if my instructor hadn't been cute as buttons, lulz



> For me, hands down, my proudest achievement this year has been taking a job as a tutor to a class of first-years. The 1st day I was so nervous I almost bolted out of the room. But I've been getting more confident. I still get nervous sometimes and end up making mistakes. But I see it as an opportunity for growth and I'm really proud of myself for sticking with it


That's great


----------



## bezoomny

I re-enrolled and changed my major (I'm hardly abandoning classics though, I'm now a _liberal studies major with emphases in classics, art history, and literature_.) Set to graduate in a year with my new major.


----------



## Perfectionist

^Congratulations! I'm actually really glad to hear that good news 

Looks like I'm applying to grad school for January. I suppose this is a success but it's still a really weird feeling.


----------



## bezoomny

Perfectionist said:


> ^Congratulations! I'm actually really glad to hear that good news
> 
> Looks like I'm applying to grad school for January. I suppose this is a success but it's still a really weird feeling.


Yeah, I realized that I needed to get out of French ASAP (somehow I coasted through 100 and 200 level and found myself in Business French one day HITTING THE (metaphorical) WALL and completely unable to understand spoken French or how to speak it myself). I had planned on minoring in it. I'm also out of Greek for the time being. All that stuff people were saying about how learning three languages concurrently being totally insane was actually kinda right.

I think mainly I crave a change of scenery. For so long my schedule has been 300 level Latin, Greek and French. This new major will let me take the courses I've been longing to take and hopefully I can rebuild my Latin average and still get into grad school for it one of these days.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Just got my grade for Nutrition and passed with average of C.


----------



## laura024

Dean's List for the 4th consecutive semester.


----------



## Nathan Talli

Another quarter on the Dean's list. If I make again this quarter it will be 2 years straight.

Edit: Didn't see the post above me before posting........................ now everyone is gonna think I'm competing or something. *ANXIETY* 

Q __ Q


----------



## Choci Loni

I nearly failed the second last physics test I did completely, but i got so good results on the final test that I still received highest final grade, despite the earlier setback. Feels guuud


----------



## tomtom123

Got my final exam on friday then University and my education will be finished. Haven't done much work for it yet.

Had a mixed year so far but got an 80 for one of my essays and have been offered the chance to improve it and have it published. Probably won't do anything about it though as it's too much effort and don't want the criticism it will invariably bring.


----------



## alte

Graduated.


----------



## laura024

Nathan Talli said:


> Another quarter on the Dean's list. If I make again this quarter it will be 2 years straight.
> 
> Edit: Didn't see the post above me before posting........................ now everyone is gonna think I'm competing or something. *ANXIETY*
> 
> Q __ Q


lol, no one thinks you're trying to compete.


----------



## factmonger

Got a b- in Intensive Chinese (I thought I failed it) and got an 89 on my Comm. final..the class average was 80.7.


----------



## KumagoroBeam

Final grades: 
German - B+
English - A
Latin - B+
History - A-


----------



## MojoCrunch

Got an A in my research class! I'm glad that class is over. I started getting nightmares of the millions of bugs I had to look at under a microscope each day for class.


----------



## LostPancake

I got a 101.2 in the hardest class I've had here so far, and a 99.3 in another one. 

I'd read that a good way to learn is to get to class 10 minutes early and review your previous notes, so I did that this semester and it helped a lot, especially with my memory getting worse - studying for tests was so much easier. I also managed to start on projects the day they were assigned instead of waiting until the last minute as I used to do, largely due to anxiety and depression. 

I really wanted to do well in this class because I wanted to try to do research with the professor this summer. I'm still not sure if it's for me, or if I should just be homeless or dead, but I figure I should at least try. And I think I could possibly handle it now, due to CBT.


----------



## nycdude

I passed my English in college, feel good about.


----------



## Ready To Freak Out

Wound up with an A- in Abnormal Psych. Yay ;o)


----------



## cafune

Managed an 89% on my math test yesterday without even studying or doing the homework!

Group English presentation went sooo much better than expected today! We doubled the size of our script yesterday... mostly my edits and additions admittedly. I was so proud when the teacher commented on how the writer of certain sections (the "interviews") was rather gifted at writing comedy while maintaining proper grammar and structure! I was literally glowing!

And I made the yearbook committee for Baby Grads editor! There were 12 positions and over 60 applicants! (That wasn't exactly an academic success... oh well.)


----------



## Cerberus

I got an A in calculus


----------



## Raulz0r

Not really a success, but I gotta pay around $300 to retake all my failed exams during College (about 7 or 8 of them)


----------



## SuperSky

Last week I handed in all my assignments without having to resort to any kind of escape route.


----------



## Chaos Plus

Got 3 Masteries and 1 Basic on the LEAP without studying and did better then a lot of the Algebra kids.


----------



## Grapefruits

My first two years of high school were nothing but bad grades. I failed multiple classes and had to take summer school two years in a row. My GPA was a 2.4. 

My last two years of high school, I got it together a little bit and passed everything and had no summer school and brought my GPA up to a 2.6. 

It's still not a good GPA, but a 2.6 is a little better than a 2.4.


----------



## King Moonracer

Ive gotten through one year of college. Plus a few summer classes.

The first semester was sooo incredibly bad for my anxiety. I cant believe i got through it.

Its really not fair at all, i had 2 classes that required me to "participate"....because of my participation grades i got a D in the classes


----------



## FitchForce

I think I got all A's this whole year. my GPA finally jumped to the 3.8 category. I"m doing a required internship right now, and fall quarter will be my final quarter then I freaking graduate... finally.


----------



## tbyrfan

I got a 4.0 both semesters of my first year of college and made the Dean's List.


----------



## VaticanWarlock

In highschool I had a 2.2 GPA with a 18 on my ACT. As a sophomore in college I have a 3.4 GPA.


----------



## nycdude

I got a 98 on my Math Exam  and passed the class.


----------



## Onomatopoeia

After four years of University my GPA is still in the 3.7-4.0 range =)


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety

I put the exact right time on the microwave to make popcorn. It came out perfect.


That's about it, lol


----------



## pita

Five out of five, yesssssss.


----------



## Ape in space

My paper was accepted for publication a few days ago, with good reviews from the referees.


----------



## doralynn

Managed to get straight As.


----------



## Later

Flunked Art school with 2.2 GPA due to my anxiety (art class requires tons of participation)
I have a 3.7 GPA and got accepted into a competitive (95%+) Med school with grades and connection. It feels weird to say I'm proud of myself... I should be :/


----------



## raidersfan

Got a 34 on my ACT!! I got a 36 on science, 35 on math and 34 on reading. BTW all the scores are out of 36 and anything from 34 up is considered a "perfect score" or so I've been told.


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety

laura024 said:


> lol, no one thinks you're trying to compete.


I dunno man, sounds like a challenge to me. lol


----------



## trendyfool

This is nothing compared to other people's successes, but: I went to class today.


----------



## Marlon

trendyfool said:


> This is nothing compared to other people's successes, but: I went to class today.


I know what that feels like. Whenever I'm contemplating on going to class, it's as if walking through the classroom door is a do-or-die situation because once I open that door, there's no turning back :teeth

good job


----------



## awkwardface

I'm representing the school for the Chemistry Olympiad and I can't shut up about it, even with the SA and all. I know it isn't a "success" yet, but school doesn't feel like hell anymore when people think you matter. And I think I do now.


----------



## half jaw

Just finished my spring semester...2 classes, 2 As in Medical Terminology and Psychology 

Start my next set of classes tomorrow


----------



## PaysageDHiver

raidersfan said:


> Got a 34 on my ACT!! I got a 36 on science, 35 on math and 34 on reading. BTW all the scores are out of 36 and anything from 34 up is considered a "perfect score" or so I've been told.


Elite score; nice work!


----------



## Monroee

I got an overall ending grade of a B+ in my Speech class this Summer semester. I'm quite proud of myself given how difficult it was for me.


----------



## mooncake

Well done everyone :group

Got my results back from my second year of university and it turns out that, as things stand, I'm on first-class honours! I've found the last two years quite tough at times, so I'm really pleased about how things have turned out. I genuinely wasn't really expecting to make a first this year. I am suprised about some of my marks, though, as I do think that some of my lecturers are quite a bit more generous than others. Maybe it's just my negativity creeping in as usual, but I feel as though I perhaps don't deserve the marks that I've gotten.

My final year is going to be difficult, but regardless of what happens, I'm just happy, ultimately, about the fact that I'll have made it through my degree, despite all the hiccups on the way. A couple of years ago I'd never have thought that it was possible. I'm just starting to freak out about what to do afterwards now...


----------



## cafune

Well, a couple of hours ago I would have called it a success. But I'm not so sure now.

So the exam results for my last two subjects were published today. Basically, I got the 90-95% bracket on my first exam, and the 96-100% bracket on my second one (yeah, our marking system is kinda weird).

So at first I was on the moon, and then I learnt that almost _everyone_ else had gotten the same thing. I guess it shouldn't devalue my mark. But it's hard not to think that way. And then there are the people that think that they should've gotten the 96-100% bracket for both of their exams. Those people are such killjoys. Way to ruin it for everyone else. So yeah, now I don't know where I stand. :/


----------



## MojoCrunch

Got an 85 on a test I totally thought I failed. So far I'm doing good, whew. I might ACTUALLY get an A in one of the hardest bio classes in the university. But more importantly, after this class I can finally graduate and be freeeeee!


----------



## Marlon

I managed to get a C in my English class when I was more than sure I failed. In my other class which I thought I did better in, I ended up getting a C-. I did skip that class for 3 weeks in a row due to anxiety.

Im proud that my GPA didn't get obliterated. The 97% in my physics class must have helped


----------



## Shooterrr

I got a C in my French class, which I was pretty sure that I was gonna fail and an A (my first!) in my Sociology class.


----------



## 266x

Graduated High School.


----------



## letitrock

I got a B, I got a ****ing B


----------



## Blue Bird

If everything goes well I'll be done with all my classes mid August, meaning I'll finally have finished college and have a Bachelors.

Everything has not been going so well.


----------



## MojoCrunch

Got an A in one of the hardest upper level biology classes in the university and I finally effing graduated! YAY! My hard work paid off! Now to find a job.


----------



## kilgoretrout

Completed 24 credits and managed to get a 3.76 GPA.


----------



## ctrlaltdelete

I graduated high school with near-perfect nonattendance and managed to make the 'C' Honor Roll. Needless to say, my prospects are bright.


----------



## Xande

I recently graduated college with a pretty good GPA, but ever since I've had no motivation to do any more studying for my certification exam, sucks lol.


----------



## Metal Man

My most recent?

Throwing together a presentation for my computer class the night before, and only losing points because I refused to dress up. 95%.

Stayed up until 5, got up at 6, and aced my English final exam.

Got Advanced in all aspects of the graduation test. My highest miles beyond anyone else's.


----------



## RollingInTheDeep

Last school year: 4.0 GPA for Fall 2010 semester and 3.9 GPA for Spring 2011 semester. Hoping to keep it up this year. :nw


----------



## Xande

RollingInTheDeep said:


> Last school year: 4.0 GPA for Fall 2010 semester and 3.9 GPA for Spring 2011 semester. Hoping to keep it up this year. :nw


Congrats! Getting a 4.0 is wicked hard lol, I somehow pulled that off for one semester during my Junior year.


----------



## stats girl

I studied calculus last night and did the test today and I know I did well. This is unusual for me because I'm not usually good at calculus which I should be considering I'm doing a math degree


----------



## RollingInTheDeep

Xande said:


> Congrats! Getting a 4.0 is wicked hard lol, I somehow pulled that off for one semester during my Junior year.


Thanks! I know, it's very difficult! :yes It was my first time getting one too so I was super excited.


----------



## MobiusX

I got a 0. I'm not in college right now, I failed in life. I'm a loser, I give myself a 0.


----------



## Bush Baby

I'm about to back to school at the end of the month, but last semester the teacher from my most difficult class (character design) recommended me to his art director XD (he works as a concept artist for a video game company) and told his director that I do really beautiful digital work lol 

That made me happy.


----------



## sansd

*bump*

99 scaled score on a physics exam. I am disappointed it wasn't the high score, but it's higher than I expected since I was very panicky and didn't finish.


----------



## Citrine

99% on Bio exam. Hoorah!


----------



## offbyone

FINALLY got a program working properly last night. I'd been struggling with it for about two weeks at that point and the breakthrough really helped my confidence.

Now the next assignment is going to be late because its so big, but I'm trying to ignore that.


----------



## Kim Ung-yong

I got five A's and two B's on my report card. I'm hoping to get all A's this semester.


----------



## foe

Got an 80 for my anatomy midterm; 87 overall so far.
Got an 80 for the 1st exam in Human Growth & Development class, did extra credit so hopefully mid-high 80's overall.

Not too bad since I haven't been in school since 2006.


----------



## Ready To Freak Out

Been researching my *** off. This semester will be the first time all the papers I hand in will actually have been researched instead of done at the last minute and largely BS'd.


----------



## lonelyjew

Managed to get 94% on both my anatomy exams, and a 98% on my histo/embryo exam for my third set of exams, putting my averages for anatomy at something like 93%, and 97% for histo. I pretty much just have to show up to the finals to pass the classes .


----------



## Dreamscape

I was accepted to transfer to the university I applied for. :boogie


----------



## seaport

Apotheosis said:


> I was accepted to transfer to the university I applied for. :boogie


Congrats!


----------



## Marlon

The highest grade in my class for a test I just took was a 44 out of something. I scored a 43. I suppose that is recent academic success.


----------



## emmaaa

I made the honour roll this year


----------



## Cerberus

I got 100%'s on both my Biology exams. I also got the high score on my first exam in my CS class.


----------



## lonelyjew

Cerberus said:


> I got 100%'s on both my Biology exams. I also got the high score on my first exam in my CS class.


Nice. Bio exams are hard to ace because they're so damn detail oriented. I honestly don't even remember the last time I did that. Hell, we once were basically told our final would have questions, word for word, from our previous tests, and so I just memorized, and still managed to get one wrong! Good job dude!


----------



## catcharay

I'm proud that I was top of the class for 2 in-class essays. In h/s it was a different story...I'm so glad I can cope now, phew


----------



## Cerberus

offbyone said:


> FINALLY got a program working properly last night. I'd been struggling with it for about two weeks at that point and the breakthrough really helped my confidence.
> 
> Now the next assignment is going to be late because its so big, but I'm trying to ignore that.


haha Good for you. I spent the entire last weekend working on a program. Looking back, it all seems so easy to me now that it's complete, but I guess that's how it goes once one understands the concepts.


----------



## Cerberus

lonelyjew said:


> Nice. Bio exams are hard to ace because they're so damn detail oriented. I honestly don't even remember the last time I did that. Hell, we once were basically told our final would have questions, word for word, from our previous tests, and so I just memorized, and still managed to get one wrong! Good job dude!


Thanks. I actually got higher than a 100% on the second one because the professor ended up curving it. :b You're right though. They are hard to ace. I worked my butt off studying for both of them. I'm surprised I was able to pull it off.

On a sadder note, I got a D on my Calc II exam.  I may have to retake the class. My professor doesn't give much partial credit. I got the right answer on one of the questions, but because I didn't express it in the way he wanted me to, he took off 16 points. I chose my professor poorly.


----------



## lonelyjew

Cerberus said:


> On a sadder note, I got a D on my Calc II exam.  I may have to retake the class. My professor doesn't give much partial credit. I got the right answer on one of the questions, but because I didn't express it in the way he wanted me to, he took off 16 points. I chose my professor poorly.


That sucks, calc II sucks because the first part is pretty easy (at least for us since all we did was integration), but the second part, infinite series, is just killer. If you don't have a good professor, it is hard to learn, and if they are unfriendly in grading, it's super easy to do bad as you can tell. If you don't use ratemyprofessor, do so. I dodged a few bullets when I changed classes from a schedule that was super convenient, to one that sucked timewise, but had great professors. Anyways, the important thing is that you do above average. If the entire class bombs, so long as you don't bomb it as much, you should be fine (I once got an A in physics with a 60 something percent because the rest of the class did that much worse).


----------



## AK32

I've been in college for almost two months now, I recently took my midterms and passed both of them. Which was really suprised me because I haven't been in school for like 14 years.


----------



## laura024

AK32 said:


> I've been in college for almost two months now, I recently took my midterms and passed both of them. Which was really suprised me because I haven't been in school for like 14 years.


Good job.


----------



## AK32

laura024 said:


> Good job.


 Thank you very much.


----------



## Hideawaycrate

I got a C on my physics exam instead of an F like last time. Yay!! lol


----------



## offbyone

Finally finished a paper that I've been struggling with. Late, but it's in! I feel like it was terrible though.

Now to start on my "9-10k word" paper that was assigned on Thursday and is due next week.

Which is finals week. :sus


----------



## baseballdude

I have three A's and two high B's this semester thus far. These are the best grades I have had in my life! Next semester I will be taking 18 units, we'll see how that goes...


----------



## trendyfool

I might get all A's in my classes this quarter for the first time since 9th grade.


----------



## Poisoned

All A's. One B.


----------



## Arbor

ChicoShadow said:


> I got a C on my physics exam instead of an F like last time. Yay!! lol


lol I know how much a C in physics feels like an A. that's not a bad accomplishment



offbyone said:


> Finally finished a paper that I've been struggling with. Late, but it's in! I feel like it was terrible though.
> 
> Now to start on my "9-10k word" paper that was assigned on Thursday and is due next week.
> 
> Which is finals week. :sus


I hope your paper's going well (or off to a good start ). Sometimes I disliked them so much I'd stop writing the night before to get some beloved sleep before continuing at 4 am :-/


----------



## Marlon

92% on my political science test.


----------



## 0lly

I got another 100% on a programming assignment. Compile that!


----------



## lonelyjew

Wahoo! Histology/Embryology final grades are posted! I ended up with a 97% overall, making my performance 1.5446 standard deviations off the average, that is I performed better than about 94% of my classmates . Alpha Omega Alpha, here I come!


----------



## offbyone

Does an A balance out an F? Still up in the air with my other two classes but they should be Bs at a minimum.

Glad I did awesome in at least one class since that F is really getting me down (shouldn't have been in the class, should have withdrawn when I could, ugh).


----------



## laura024

lonelyjew said:


> Wahoo! Histology/Embryology final grades are posted! I ended up with a 97% overall, making my performance 1.5446 standard deviations off the average, that is I performed better than about 94% of my classmates . Alpha Omega Alpha, here I come!


Wow, great job.


----------



## kitkatstar1

I was the only person to get an A in my psychology class and one of two people to get an A in sociology. I got a B in my english language coursework which I am allowed to re-draft to reach an A and I am hoping for a distinction in my health and social essay. I LOVE COLLEGE!


----------



## Puppuccino

I found out today that I got a 3.7 on my english essay. It's not a 4.0 but I'm happy because my professor is a really hard grader and english is hard for me. Hardly anyone else got over a 3.0. It was the highest grade in the class. Funny enough though I was so convinced that I failed that I didn't look at my grade until I got an email from my professor asking if she could use my work as an example of a good essay.


----------



## chris11

I got 50/50 on my latest real analysis assignment


----------



## lonelyjew

I didn't think I bombed my last set of Anatomy exams, but given that I didn't study as hard as I should have, that I was on almost no sleep from last minute cramming and being kept awake only by adderral, and the fact that the dissections for the practical were the worst of any of the exams, I really thought these would be my worst exams. They were my second worst, with a 93% and 94% . Now I just want to know how awesome I did in the class overall .


----------



## millenniumman75

lonelyjew said:


> I didn't think I bombed my last set of Anatomy exams, but given that I didn't study as hard as I should have, that I was on almost no sleep from last minute cramming and being kept awake only by adderral, and the fact that the dissections for the practical were the worst of any of the exams, I really thought these would be my worst exams. They were my second worst, with a 93% and 94% . Now I just want to know how awesome I did in the class overall .


Disgusting....j/k - well done! :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## lonelyjew

millenniumman75 said:


> Disgusting....j/k - well done! :boogie :boogie :boogie


Thanks! They actually just posted the overall class grades and I managed to get in the 95th percentile! It feels good to have hard work pay off well . I don't mean to brag here, but there aren't too many other places to vent happiness, because my classmates kill anyone who does well and talks about it (which is understandable when some are fighting to pass).


----------



## candiedsky

I've had straight A's all year. Why? Because I'm doing my classes online. I'm only taking two classes, but not having to sit in a classroom, paranoid and distracted... it'll bring grades up.


----------



## Judith

Aced both of my ochem midterms! Expecting to make the president's list this term.


----------



## lonelyjew

Judith said:


> Aced both of my ochem midterms! Expecting to make the president's list this term.


Great job! Organic chem is often the course which kills the dreams of up and coming doctors, pharmacists, scientists, etc. It is a real weeder of a class in that you really do have to understand, and not just memorize. Great job, you should be proud!


----------



## sansd

I started writing up an assignment. Barely started, but right now I'm considering that "success".


----------



## Judith

lonelyjew said:


> Great job! Organic chem is often the course which kills the dreams of up and coming doctors, pharmacists, scientists, etc. It is a real weeder of a class in that you really do have to understand, and not just memorize. Great job, you should be proud!


I've found ochem to be surprisingly enjoyable so far. I think my professor has a real gift for teaching the subject.

You're a med student right? I would love to pick your brain one of these days.


----------



## millenniumman75

lonelyjew said:


> Thanks! They actually just posted the overall class grades and I managed to get in the 95th percentile! It feels good to have hard work pay off well . I don't mean to brag here, but there aren't too many other places to vent happiness, because my classmates kill anyone who does well and talks about it (which is understandable when some are fighting to pass).


I would be one of them, but quietly jealous. You would ahve to give your secret on knowing what to study. :lol

Your mark was well earned. 

Be nice to your nurses.


----------



## fm5827

Just got my first A+, in macroeconomics, I'm really happy as usually I get mostly Bs on average.


----------



## lonelyjew

Judith said:


> I've found ochem to be surprisingly enjoyable so far. I think my professor has a real gift for teaching the subject.
> 
> You're a med student right? I would love to pick your brain one of these days.


Heh, I felt the same way, and it's a good sign if you're into science. Orgo requires you to not only know facts (memorization) but the ability to apply what you know, and to do so you really do have to understand why things happen the way they do. While the specifics of orgo reactions will repeat themselves pretty directly in biochem reactions, the principles of that sort of thinking will repeat themselves in other classes, like physiology for instance.

Feel free to pm me, if you have any questions about medical school btw.



millenniumman75 said:


> I would be one of them, but quietly jealous. You would ahve to give your secret on knowing what to study. :lol
> 
> Your mark was well earned.
> 
> Be nice to your nurses.


Haha, thanks, I don't be so sure. There isn't much of a secret, I just try to understand what I'm learning instead of memorizing, which was harder to do in Anatomy, but still made things make more sense and had them stay in my head longer .


----------



## Marlon

Got a B+ on the test I thought I did poorly on! Such a relief lol


----------



## cat001

Well this one is only a little success but I had to take in what I'd done of my dissertation to the course leader so she could check my progress. I didn't think I'd done much, an incoherent introduction and a random splatter of notes but she said she likes reading my assignments because they're written intelligently...well that upped my mood lol


----------



## Ready To Freak Out

Just got notified that I'm to receive a $2000 scholarship in January ;o)


----------



## Cerberus

I got a B+ on my calc II final, the class high score in my computer science class (A), an A in macroeconomics ( I got the class high score on one of the exams), and an A- in biology (only because I didn't go to all the labs). I got over a 100% on one of my biology exams (due to a class curve), a 100% on one, and a 95% on my biology final. 

I am unstoppable!


----------



## Cerberus

lonelyjew said:


> I didn't think I bombed my last set of Anatomy exams, but given that I didn't study as hard as I should have, that I was on almost no sleep from last minute cramming and being kept awake only by adderral, and the fact that the dissections for the practical were the worst of any of the exams, I really thought these would be my worst exams. They were my second worst, with a 93% and 94% . Now I just want to know how awesome I did in the class overall .


hahaha Nice work, man!


----------



## Marlon

After studying nonstop for 3 days for my art history test -- which was my most difficult class and the most difficult grader, I thought I would fail completely -- I got an A- on the essay portion and an A- on the questioning portion! The studying has paid off! I never studied so hard in my life.

Unfortunately I ended up with a B as the overall grade.



Cerberus said:


> I got a B+ on my calc II final, the class high score in my computer science class (A), an A in macroeconomics ( I got the class high score on one of the exams), and an A- in biology (only because I didn't go to all the labs). I got over a 100% on one of my biology exams (due to a class curve), a 100% on one, and a 95% on my biology final.
> 
> I am unstoppable!


Beast! Haha, seriously. I'm really jealous of your grades. Big congratulations!


----------



## StarryNight

I just got an A+ on a paper that's worth 35% of my grade, and my professor has nominated it for an award. I honestly thought I was going to get somewhere in the B range on this paper, so I was extremely happy.


----------



## cybernaut

I have a 3.8 GPA for the semester .. I was taking 16 credit hours, which is a lot in my opinion.

I was also expecting a 3.4 GPA since I was struggling in Biology during the beginning of the semester. But, I managed to pull my grade up significantly before the semester ended...


----------



## feels

Ended the semester with a 4.0 gpa.


----------



## cybernaut

feels said:


> Ended the semester with a 4.0 gpa.


That's great ! Congrats!


----------



## anthrotex

A few nights ago I received my university class ring. Only a few more semesters and then I'm done!


----------



## Michael13453

B in Calculus 2. The class was challenging, but fortunately I had a really good teacher. I've got Applied Matrix Theory and Statistics left before I'm done with math forever. I love it(math) though.:teeth


----------



## Follow

I got an A- in statistics! This is a huge accomplishment for me because I'm terrible at math. Apparently I'm good at statistics.


----------



## TheLostCube

Got a 100% on a physics test!


----------



## Cerberus

Marlon said:


> After studying nonstop for 3 days for my art history test -- which was my most difficult class and the most difficult grader, I thought I would fail completely -- I got an A- on the essay portion and an A- on the questioning portion! The studying has paid off! I never studied so hard in my life.
> 
> Unfortunately I ended up with a B as the overall grade.
> 
> Beast! Haha, seriously. I'm really jealous of your grades. Big congratulations!


Thanks!


----------



## lonelyjew

Woot! 1st exam grades up for our new set of classes. While me 97% = barely honoring in biochemistry, the 90% I got in physiology apparently put me in the top 2.8% of my peers because the exam was so hard, and the average was so low .


----------



## Ready To Freak Out

Got a B+, two A-, and one A this term, and without losing my mind until the very, very end - most relaxed and positive I`ve felt during a school term. And I`m gonna go see a prof about raising my B+ to an A- in the New Year; he said if after reading answers that he gave an A too I still feel my mark should be raised, he`ll boost my mark, so it`s just a matter of tapping into my shameless side!


----------



## laura024

Congrats everyone.


----------



## Sage Sagan

Two F's for this semester.


----------



## Jamipat

Gained Bachelors degree in Astrophysics at a 2:2 level in University of Hertfordshire


----------



## foe

My anatomy professor emailed me about my grade. I finished with 88(B+) for the semester but I got a 72 on my finals. :/

Gonna email my Human Growth professor tomorrow.


----------



## lonelyjew

Heh, so apparently the professors screwed up and we got points back on the exam, which at once raised my percent grade to a 2.22% (to a 92.22%) but made my grade slightly less competitive, which is what really matters. Oh well, 96.5th percentile isn't _so_ much worse than 97.5th percentile .


----------



## Daylight

Just transferred to a new college this semester and so it was crucial that I get off to a good start. Finished with 1 A, 2 B+, 2 B, which comes out to a 3.32 gpa. Although one of those B's should have been an A if I hadn't misunderstood my teacher as to what was going to be on the final exam. Aced the first 3 exams and got a D+ on my fourth one, which made me drop one letter grade. If not for that debacle, I would have finished with a 3.52 gpa. Should have made the Deans list. :doh


----------



## lonelyjew

Daylight said:


> Although one of those B's should have been an A if I hadn't misunderstood my teacher as to what was going to be on the final exam.


That really sucks. I know how that is. If I remember correctly, the class that broke my perfect 4.0 wasn't an A because on one of the very few easy exams, I thought we had to do 11 out of the 14 problems, and not 12. That little bit of damage put me over the edge, making it impossible to get an A. At least you know that you had the knowledge to get an A.


----------



## scriabin221

Did a presentation yesterday for music theory where we had to discuss a composition we wrote and then play it. I stuttered when I spoke and didn't make eye contact with anyone, but everyone liked my piece and thought it was really complex and the modulations were really nice. My professor even liked it and he is not easy to please. Not at all.


----------



## liktheangel

I got 4.0 for the Fall semester so happy. My hard work payed off.


----------



## wolfsaber

got 4.0 three times in row and an A in a class that the professor favors bell curve that he tend to make his exams seriously difficult that averages usually were failing with the final being around 50.


----------



## trendyfool

I got a 2.8, 3.3 and 3.5 in my classes. Maybe that doesn't sound very good but it's a big accomplishment for me!


----------



## Gorillaz

got my first uni grade back. It's an A! the average was like 50% so that makes me feel good.


----------



## Relz

Got final semester grades back: A, A, C, F. :blank
I'm not really proud of that. But it's a success because I somehow managed not to fail everything because of depression.


----------



## CityLights89

Semester grades were just posted and I pulled 3.67, which means I'm on the Dean's List again! Got an A in Mental Health (of course), A in Community Health, and a B in Pediatrics, which is wonderful when I thought I was going to fail that class! Looks like I may be graduating Magna Cum Laude.


----------



## theraven

Last semester Aug - Dec 2011 got 4.00 GPA with the 5 classes I took.
Current overall GPA 3.67


----------



## nkprasad12

2390 on my SAT :yes


----------



## foe

I only took two classes but I'm happy with the outcome. This is after 5 years out of school and studying.

A for Human Growth Development
B+ for Introduction to the Human Body(Anatomy)


----------



## Cerberus

I ended up with a 3.52 for the semester. I've completed my first year of my computer science degree, and I've done really well. I got something like a 3.8 last semester. It's such an exciting degree. There's so much I can do with the skills I'm learning. I'm working on making a video game right now. So much fun!


----------



## Syndacus

Certified Reflexologist back in March of last year.


----------



## miguzi

3.66 GPA, Had 3 A's and 1 B. I was pretty stoked


----------



## voospenvi2734

32 on my first ACT 
That was without studying so my parents suggest i study and retake it for a better score, planning on in march or april. 
I also got my eagle in boy scouts! don't know if that's academic, but it'll hopefully lead to me being able to get into a better college. plus it automatically ups me a rank in the airforce when I finally join.


----------



## mezzoforte

I got a 100 on my AP Psych paper xD


----------



## laura024

Dustii7 said:


> 32 on my first ACT
> That was without studying so my parents suggest i study and retake it for a better score, planning on in march or april.
> I also got my eagle in boy scouts! don't know if that's academic, but it'll hopefully lead to me being able to get into a better college. plus it automatically ups me a rank in the airforce when I finally join.


Congrats. One of my old friends was an Eagle Scout, and it was really cool to go to the ceremony. I know it takes a LOT of hard work.


----------



## voospenvi2734

laura024 said:


> Congrats. One of my old friends was an Eagle Scout, and it was really cool to go to the ceremony. I know it takes a LOT of hard work.


Thank you, ya it took a crazy amount of work. The worst part is, I put my eagle project off until the last month before I turn 18. Most projects take 3 to 6 months  so it was a long, really really hard month. But I finished, day before I turned 18  My ceremony is scheduled for sometime in like February or March, it's awesome cuz my whooole family (i have like 30 cousins) is coming to see it. Can not wait!


----------



## Cassandra D

GRE scores! 

Verbal: 166 (97th percentile)
Math: 164 (91st percentile)
Writing: 5.5 (96th percentile)

I'm pretty stoked.


----------



## mezzoforte

Got a 100 on my Spanish oral exam, which I didn't even prepare for. 
And I wasn't even that nervous. *Flexes* xD


----------



## laura024

Invited into my 3rd national honor society, Psi Chi.


----------



## LucidDreamer

Passed all my midterm exams so far-even math.


----------



## Ready To Freak Out

Got started on one of my big papers MONTHS before it's due. Helloooo, responsible student!


----------



## Cipher

Was the only one in my class to get 100% on a psych 101 quiz.


----------



## Globe_Trekker

Yesterday I finished my degree in English and linguistics. 

I wrote a thesis report on speech errors, which I had to defend. I got B on the written part and E in the oral examination. 

My censors told me I wasn't very good at presenting stuff :doh

They also said I could ask the student counsil to allow me to not take oral examinations in the future. Instead they would be replaced by written examinations. So perhaps this is an idea for anyone who has a problem with oral examinations.


----------



## Evilan

This is my first semester in college and I am two states away from the safety and comfort of home. I also got a 3.46 gpa for my first semester of college, which is higher than my entire average for high school.


----------



## andy1984

Epistemology: Seeing and Knowing B+

now i can finally graduate. :boogie


----------



## acorns and insects

4.19 GPA after this past semester!


----------



## lonelyjew

Had a surprisingly hard bio exam two days ago. Everyone, including me, came out *****ing about it, and how the prof pretty much lied to us on what we should study. I was worried as to how I did, especially considering before I saw my grade, I had heard the average was really low. Ended up with a 91.8% score, putting me in the top 93rd percentile of my class .


----------



## lonelyjew

Woot! My obsessive nature paid off; after the exam, I felt like I had done terribly, and there was one question that I thought had two answers, that I thought I might have gotten wrong by choosing one that was less obviously correct (but still correct). I ended up emailing the professor who ran that subject with my explanation as to why my answer was right, responded that I had chosen wrongly, but he saw my point, and would think about making that answer correct for everyone who chose it. Sure enough grades get changed, and mine got raised for that one, and a couple of others, bringing my grade up to a 96.7%, and putting me in the top 95th percentile of my class . What a great surprise to end this great day.


----------



## LucidDreamer

Took the SAT for the first time yesterday. Felt really good about my essay and the reading/writing portions. Math was a bit iffy but not nearly as bad as I thought it was gonna be. Feeling pretty good overall!


----------



## lonelyjew

WAHOO! Got back the physiology test scores, managed to get a 91%, which is fine, but I didn't honor, which was a first. Scores were just updated, mine jumped to a 94.4%, and it put me into the percentile bracket that honors . YAY!


----------



## mezzoforte

Got a 100 on my Stats test, which the rest of my class failed.
I still hate statistics...my least favorite type of math. :|


----------



## Watercoulour

Ended up getting an A on essay everyone bombed. I got praised but I felt bad because I didn't even read the book the essay was based on. Yay for BS~


----------



## mezzoforte

Got a merit award scholarship from my college today! And I passed my audition. 
Oh, and I got my report card today. Straight A's, except a B+ in gym >>


----------



## redskinsfan17

I got my report card for last semester and got an 83 in Spanish 1, an 85 in English 10, an 84 in Art 2, and a 98 in World History. Good student insurance discount, here I come


----------



## cafune

Got 100 on my English commentary from two weeks ago.  I didn't think that would even be possible; I thought she hated my writing style. Pretty significant improvement from the 83 I got for the first assessment at the beginning of the year. 

Didn't completely bomb the integration quiz from yesterday... although I reaaaally thought I had.


----------



## Marlon

Many:

- I currently have a 100% in one of my physics classes. Only 4 students in our class of 80 have 100%, and I'm one!
- I got admitted into one of the colleges I applied to transfer to!
- I got a 94% in my other physics class' midterm that I thought I was going to fail. Was the second highest grade in the class


----------



## Remnant of Dawn

Just got my SAT scores back, and got over 2300


----------



## Snail Shells

Recently got named a National Merit Finalist, which shouldddd guarantee me a full ride to some nice schools. 

Won a college poetry competition. 

That's about it for the past month or so.


----------



## lonelyjew

Snail Shells said:


> Recently got named a National Merit Finalist, which shouldddd guarantee me a full ride to some nice schools.
> 
> Won a college poetry competition.
> 
> That's about it for the past month or so.


That is awesome! Congrats!

Finished my second third of my first year, honored every exam except for one of them (which I feel I was robbed of because I had a 98%, and you needed a 100% because they made the thing so easy), but managed to get in the ~93.5th percentile in biochem among my peers, and am waiting to see how well I did in physio .


----------



## Snail Shells

lonelyjew said:


> That is awesome! Congrats!
> 
> Finished my second third of my first year, honored every exam except for one of them (which I feel I was robbed of because I had a 98%, and you needed a 100% because they made the thing so easy), but managed to get in the ~93.5th percentile in biochem among my peers, and am waiting to see how well I did in physio .


Gracias!

You're in college, right? If so, I can only hope to get scores like that in my future college years haha. Congratulations!


----------



## thewall

managed to score above average on my chem exam even though i basically had a panic attack while taking it.


----------



## IfUSeekAmy

Scored an 84% in my calculus test (this was my first 80 above mark this semester for Calculus, the rest were 70's)


----------



## pita

It's not really an academic success, BUT my company approved my request for tuition reimbursement. 

Yay, free school!


----------



## lonelyjew

Snail Shells said:


> Gracias!
> 
> You're in college, right? If so, I can only hope to get scores like that in my future college years haha. Congratulations!


Hey thanks! Yep, I'm in medical school, and I'm sure you'll do fine (if not better) considering how well you're already doing.

As long as I'm posting, we got our physio grades back not too long ago, and I managed to honor the last exam, and do well on a national shelf exam that I thought I did terrible on. I was in the 96th percentile for my class in physio (best performance yet ) and got in the 82nd percentile for the national exam - and according to the national exam, apparently I'm an expert on reproductive physiology .


----------



## Marlon

Got a 100% on my physics midterm. Still got a 100% in the class  Out of 80 students, only 3 of us have 100%s! When I sat down and placed my test on top of my desk, the 2 students sitting on either side of me looked at my score like I was some kind of guru :blank


----------



## laura024

I was invited to my 4th academic honor society. 
Alpha Lambda Delta
Sigma Tau Delta
Psi Chi
Pi Gamma Mu


----------



## lonelyjew

laura024 said:


> I was invited to my 4th academic honor society.
> Alpha Lambda Delta
> Sigma Tau Delta
> Psi Chi
> Pi Gamma Mu


Congrats, especially on Psi Chi because, if I remember correctly you want to pursue clinical psych right? I'm sure that will help you in the very competitive admissions process . I think the only Greek letter honor society I got into was Phi Beta Kappa, but I believe they only accept members who are about to graduate.


----------



## laura024

lonelyjew said:


> Congrats, especially on Psi Chi because, if I remember correctly you want to pursue clinical psych right? I'm sure that will help you in the very competitive admissions process . I think the only Greek letter honor society I got into was Phi Beta Kappa, but I believe they only accept members who are about to graduate.


Thanks. Yeah, clinical psych is my goal. I don't know if it'll come to fruition though due to the stress I've been experiencing.


----------



## lkt95

I got my exam results today, passed all my exams. Two As (Physics and Geography) and mostly Bs ^^


----------



## Joe

40/40 A* Gcse english reading, most random result ive ever got, my average grades been a B and ive gotten 1 A- (But ive also had C's which balance it out)

Wierd as well since this was the test I thought I done bad in :S


----------



## Ready To Freak Out

Was sooo worried about my presentation today. Had to lead class discussion on a book for an hour and twenty minutes! And the prof can be pretty finicky too. But he told me I did an excellent job ;o)


----------



## Grapefruits

Wow, you guys are such overachievers compared to me. :um

One accomplishment so far this semester is that I got a 90% on my first math test. That is really all the good news I have so far.


----------



## laura024

100% on a 10 page paper I wrote the night before.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

I'm 98% sure I passed this quarter. I have like a 2.58 (you need at least a 2.5 to pass)


----------



## Snail Shells

Won 1st place in the Missouri State Poetry Society Winter Poetry Contest out of 106 entrants.


----------



## Gorillaz

Snail Shells said:


> Won 1st place in the Missouri State Poetry Society Winter Poetry Contest out of 106 entrants.


wow, congrats bro.

This was this midterm that just killed everyone. The average was around 51. I got an 83.


----------



## Princess143

well I just got a perfect score on my written assignment in sociology so yay me!!!


----------



## Husker9019

I'm a junior and I've taken so many classes that I just focus on the process anymore. An A here or there is nice, but what I'm ultimately trying to do is get an A in the class. Thinking in terms of the big picture has really alleviated my stress.


----------



## Marlon

Walked into my physics class and didnt know we had a test that day. Took the test, was the first to finish, and got a 100% on it.


----------



## thankyouberry

A in Economics. The rest ... can't vouch for... but... I have... an A ... O_O


----------



## Aquarius15

I received my acceptance letter for dental hygiene school for the Fall2012 semester three weeks ago....


----------



## ThatLonerChick

I got on the dean's list


----------



## If Only

I got an A on a presentation last week.


----------



## Xmsbby

OK! 83 on orgo! 41 pts above average :boogie (lol. ok seems bad but his exams are killers)


----------



## retropat

I wasn't recently accepted into a creative writing MFA program. I'll be starting in the fall and can't wait to be back in school.


----------



## laura024

I thought my psychology lit review sucked, but my professor said it was a pleasure to read because it was well-written and organized effectively.


----------



## sansd

I turned in a physics lab the day it was due. First thing I've turned in for that class complete and on time.

I also got the highest score on the exam and have perfect scores on the quizzes so far, but getting something other than a test/quiz turned in, especially on time, is much more of an accomplishment for me.


----------



## Marlon

100% on calculus test


----------



## lonelyjew

Marlon said:


> 100% on calculus test


Nice! I don't think I ever got a 100%, I did well, but I would always forget a negative sign, or some other small thing. You have to be smart and careful to pull that off that 100% you got .


----------



## Black And Mild

I got the only B on a Bio test; the rest of the class failed miserably.


----------



## laura024

101% on a long, difficult exam.


----------



## cat001

Finally handed in my dissertation (2 weeks late) and my next assignment (Issues Relating to Exotics 1 day late). Next assignment is on Environmental Enrichment and plan to hand this one in on time. After that it's just 1 more assignment and 2 exams away from passing the course


----------



## Propaganda

I aced a 17 slide power point presentation for my Psyc class. The professor gave me the compliment, "you should be a professor." The class was astonished at level of detail and relatability of the material. 10 out of 10. I was a bit nervous; but after practicing the presentation over 40 times spanned out over four days, when it came to the actual presentation it was smooth sailing. =)


----------



## Broken Hearted Girl

I found out I got a distinction on an assignment today, so all the hard work finally paid off.


----------



## Twelve Keyz

survived my first year at university! Time to get a summer job now. Hooray! :roll


----------



## eyedlemon

Graduated as a doctor of pharmacy and immediately found a job. NINE years of college finally over!


----------



## rochelle

I got a 3.8 gpa in my speech class ?! so exciting! thought i'd never make it though that class.


----------



## chris11757

I got a 100% on the last physics exam I took (it helps I am in circuits class for my major and the exam was on circuits) and I only need an 88% on the last exam to get a A in the class but the good news is if I don't get an 88% I still have the option of taking the final and getting an 88% on that to get the A in the class. This is physics 2 by the way.


----------



## dk321

Got my NCEA level 2 endorsed with excellence


----------



## lonelyjew

eyedlemon said:


> Graduated as a doctor of pharmacy and immediately found a job. NINE years of college finally over!


Congrats! I'm soooo jealous! Even after I finish school (9 years as well), It'll still be 3-8 years of grueling work before I am fully licensed depending on what I want to get into. Oh well, 6 down, only 6-11 years more.... :cry


----------



## Zil

I got A- in Physics class and managed to attend to 40% of classes.


----------



## hopelesslyshy

I have A's in the three classes I'm currently taking!


----------



## Choci Loni

All right, I know. It's really ridiculous coming back here to SAS after a long hiatus just to brag, but there isn't an abundance people I can tell this IRL without coming off as swanky. I scored 1.9/2.0 (Only ~500 out of ~55.000 people got 1.9-2.0 this year) on a national super-important test which as good as guarantees me to be accepted to pretty much any higher education Sweden has to offer. I've felt pretty bad about not getting good enough grades from high school for the last year, but this changes everything! :boogie


----------



## cat001

Issues Relating to Exotics assignment - 67% :boogie
Am chuffed with that considering getting anything near 70% for an assignment is nigh impossible.

just 2 assignments, a dissertation and 2 exams left to pass...


----------



## Lasair

I passed all 6 assignments for my second year of college, getting top of my class for one.


----------



## Invisigirl

I got a 100 on a quiz I barely studied for. :boogie


----------



## Velorrei

I made it onto Dean's List at my university this semester! ^_^


----------



## Blanck

If we all pooled our knowledge together we could probably take over the world.


----------



## Darko

I just graduated...from socially anxious college student to a socially anxious unemployed job seeker.


----------



## DontDoSadness

I made all Bs for the first time in college!


----------



## Gorillaz

If you convert my GPA this semester to the 4 point scale, its 4.0 : )


----------



## mezzoforte

95 on my pre-calc test


----------



## amberr

Done with my undergrad work and just got into Pharmacy school!


----------



## foe

Got a 90 on my Chemistry finals exam. There were 100 questions on it!


----------



## laura024

4.0 for the first time ever. Finally evaded the ever so pesky A-


----------



## laura024

Cerberus said:


> Way to go! What are you studying?


Thanks. Psychology.


----------



## anxiousguy

I got a 95 on my group project.


----------



## Marlon

laura024 said:


> 4.0 for the first time ever. Finally evaded the ever so pesky A-


Haha it's funny you said that. Last week I was talking with someone in my class and he was saying how he hated the A- because it ruins peoples GPAs. Congrats!


----------



## laura024

Marlon said:


> Haha it's funny you said that. Last week I was talking with someone in my class and he was saying how he hated the A- because it ruins peoples GPAs. Congrats!


It does! And A+ should be worth 4.1 instead of 4.0.


----------



## Fellifax

Got an A on a 15 minute Japanese presentation to the class which felt really great. Also got an A on a Language Acquisition project that I thought I would get at best a C on.


----------



## Maninthebox84

I graduate college computer science. I return college and take Japanese 3 semesters. Great success!


----------



## Larkspur

My first semester back at college was a complete success. Despite my anxiety, I managed to earn a 4.0 GPA. Yay!


----------



## river1

I received a certificate for effort and achievement from my school board in the mail this morning lol


----------



## Invisigirl

Blanck said:


> If we all pooled our knowledge together we could probably take over the world.


Imagine if we did. Social anxiety wouldn't be stigmatized anymore.


----------



## letitrock

*I got straight A's for the first time ever*, 4 straight A's, I wasn't expecting that, especially in my Illustration and Figure Drawing II classes, I feel like I accomplished something, these A's are proof that I grew and learned.​


----------



## Drek

History of Religion in Canada - A-
History of East Asia After 1850 - A-
History of Canadian Politics - B+ (BOOOOOOOOORING)
Introduction to Creative Writing - A-


----------



## Marlon

letitrock said:


> *I got straight A's for the first time ever*, 4 straight A's, I wasn't expecting that, especially in my Illustration and Figure Drawing II classes, I feel like I accomplished something, these A's are proof that I grew and learned.​


Congratulations! I also got straight As for the first time ever this semester and I'm really happy. It's really a strange feeling. It bumped my gpa up from 3.37 to 3.51 so now I feel like my gpa has the potential to be worth something if I want to go to graduate school.


----------



## Sabriella

I got High Distinctions for my first two journalism assignments (we had to write a story and an essay for both of the assignments). I just handed in my third assignment the other day, and I don't think I'll get an HD for it, but I'm just relieved to have finished it


----------



## Judith

I got 100% on both my ochem midterms. Only person in my class of over a hundred students to do so.


----------



## laura024

^Congrats! That's excellent.


----------



## mezzoforte

Getting an award at Senior Awards Night!


----------



## MikeW

I made a 100 on my physics and psych finals. Also, my GPA for spring was a 4.0


----------



## amberr

Judith said:


> I got 100% on both my ochem midterms. Only person in my class of over a hundred students to do so.


That's awesome! I did well in this class too. Maybe we are the only 2 students who enjoy orgo. :teeth


----------



## CityLights89

I made a 4.0 this semester and finally passed my nursing school exit exam on the 3rd try! Now I can finally graduate in August. I also got inducted into Sigma Theta Tau Nursing Honor Society. yay.


----------



## niacin

I'm graduating with a 3.9 and was one of 2 people in my grade to get perfect ACT (or whatever the test was called... not SAT) scores.

Don't know if I will go to graduation.


----------



## Kaylee23

a 2.6 gpa and I have an online class this summer (wink wink) sorority life here I come !!!!  (In the fall, of course.)


----------



## foe

I ended up getting a B- in Microbiology. I was so worried. 

Got a B+ in Chemistry, which I'm a bit disappointed in because I studied pretty hard and thought I'd get an A. I did awesome on my final exam but only got 70's and 80's in the earlier exams.


----------



## NewYorkRangers1926

Just found out that my GPA is a 3.91 for my first year! I'm a Biology major/Chemistry minor.


----------



## NewYorkRangers1926

Judith said:


> I got 100% on both my ochem midterms. Only person in my class of over a hundred students to do so.


Congratulations! I'm set to take Orgo I next semester and am absolutely terrified. I have heard how difficult that class is and have actually set up a plan to review for the class before summer is over.


----------



## kilgoretrout

86 on a math exam.


----------



## foe

Just got a letter from school saying that I made the Dean's List for the 2011-2012 academic year.


----------



## aquilla

Got the highest possible grade in Lithuanian literature exam


----------



## alte

Wrote the last of the step exams. It was long but easier than I thought it would be.


----------



## Judith

amberr said:


> That's awesome! I did well in this class too. Maybe we are the only 2 students who enjoy orgo. :teeth


At this point I'm pretty tired of reaction mechanisms but I thought retrosynthesis and NMR stuff was fun. Have you taken the ACS for ochem? I have it as my final next week.



NewYorkRangers1926 said:


> Congratulations! I'm set to take Orgo I next semester and am absolutely terrified. I have heard how difficult that class is and have actually set up a plan to review for the class before summer is over.


I was terrified too! I think anyone can do well if they study enough though. There aren't many abstract concepts - just memorization and application.


----------



## seaport

kilgoretrout said:


> 86 on a math exam.


Grats! I break out champagne whenever I get an 80 or above in the math and sciences.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass

Technically, the last three years I have gotten a 4.0, but I am in middle school so I really don't think it counts for all that much


----------



## lonelyjew

Just got the official email that I've passed my first year and another which said that I was ranked 8th among the 279 students of my class. WOOT!


----------



## anawnymousseK

Was able to get a all A's this quarter except for one A-, first time not having a B on a academic term


----------



## Kingpin

Totally nailed my English exam today.


----------



## Nismo B15

Got accepted to UCLA...2 months ago lol


----------



## ChelseeTee

I got into graduate school!


----------



## meepie

ChelseeTee said:


> I got into graduate school!


Congrats! This will be my goal for the next 6 months.


----------



## nycdude

Two As and one B plus


----------



## ChelseeTee

meepie said:


> Congrats! This will be my goal for the next 6 months.


thank you! and good luck to you!


----------



## lonelyjew

ChelseeTee said:


> I got into graduate school!


Congrats! Are you still doing speech pathology?


----------



## ChelseeTee

lonelyjew said:


> Congrats! Are you still doing speech pathology?


Yes, I am! :yes


----------



## lonelyjew

ChelseeTee said:


> Yes, I am! :yes


Yay! I knew you had it in you! Great job getting in, it is a super competitive field, which says a lot about how hard working and smart you are.


----------



## miller90

my academic sucess consist of a 5 week course with quizs evey week and a final exam at the end of the 5 weeks. so far its been 3 grades that we got and I got a 85% on the first test and a 50% on the 2nd test and a 77% on the third test. the only reason I got a 50% on the second test is because I fell asleep the night before the test the night I had planned on studying a bit more to get a good grade....but im trying to not press it....looiing forward to this mondays quiz.


----------



## miller90

spindrift said:


> 94% on a philosophy exam.
> 
> Bite me, aristotle.


 sweet!!!!!!!


----------



## miller90

I got an 83% on my test today and im so proud of myself I worked really hard for it too. its amazing what happens when you study hard. whats funny all the time I was waiting for my score I thought to myself i should get a 90% but it seems you never realy get the grade you want. but im still happy...anyways peace!


----------



## Jollygoggles

This got me into the Uni I wanted to go to to study Chemical Engineering. Very pleased.


----------



## miller90

Ready To Freak Out said:


> I studied with a classmate for my midterm tomorrow and feel somewhat better prepared!


thanks for saying that


----------



## T-Bone

Graduating high school.


----------



## BoringBum

lonelyjew said:


> Just got the official email that I've passed my first year and another which said that I was ranked 8th among the 279 students of my class. WOOT!


Wow man, congrats!


----------



## Chroma72

I have a 3.8 GPA in community college. Finished 39 credits so far.


----------



## miller90

85% on my test for a job that I was hired at. then they told me at the last minute that I needed to pass a test with an 85% to keep the job....I was like OMG...but I studied. thanks to Alex Lluch the author of Simple Principles to Excel at School. Awsome book hes by boy.


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures

Passed a unit I was certain I'd failed due to skipping the exam. Got an HD for another


----------



## pita

I got 27 out of 25 on my grammar test, apparently.


----------



## mooncake

pita said:


> I got 27 out of 25 on my grammar test, apparently.


Now that's an achievement! :nw

I graduated with a first, against all the odds! I'm more surprised that I managed to get through the three years period, to be honest. I also went along to the graduation ceremony (well, more was forced by my mother) and survived, although it was pretty crap. Most of the time I felt like I was on an acid trip or something, the singing, costumes, weird hobbling old men carrying weird shiny silver things... and I don't have any real memory of walking across the stage..

Now to muster up the courage to actually try and find a job...


----------



## AceEmoKid

I got a perfect 5 on the Junior AP English Exam! Yayyyyyyy DDDDDD


----------



## kilgoretrout

Final mark of 90 in a math course.


----------



## cpuzManiac

graduated in may from a community college with a AS in Computer Networking. going to a university to pursue a BA in Computer Science in the fall.


----------



## Wiscansin

Why the hell do we have academic successes thread focused on academics statistics ... the real success for us with anxiety should be getting through speeches, progressing as peers and joining student bodies etc. I'm not saying the stereotypical academics aren't as important, but most people with anxiety are already very intelligent.


----------



## lisbeth

Got straight As in my A-Levels!

Not bad for two years' hard work, weeping and zero social life.


----------



## foe

Got a 94 on Medical Terminology test. Also got a 94 in Microbio test last week. Both were 50 questions tests.

Got a test on Cells tomorrow, 50 questions as well...let's see if I can keep it up.


----------



## musiclover55

Made a 94 on my Precalculus test and got 10 extra credit points to use on my American Government test next week.


----------



## feels

Had my first lab and lecture test in Anatomy and Physiology this week. I made a 105.5 on the lab test and 99.5 on the lecture test (the highest grade in the class). :3


----------



## foe

foe said:


> Got a 94 on Medical Terminology test. Also got a 94 in Microbio test last week. Both were 50 questions tests.
> 
> *Got a test on Cells tomorrow*, 50 questions as well...let's see if I can keep it up.


Got an 86. Missed 7 questions, and 3 of them were easy too. Should have gotten a 92 if I didn't second guess myself.


----------



## foe

Got my second 94 in Microbio on bacteria. 

Thursday, there's a Tissues test. I'll see if I can keep this going.


----------



## ronitb

I studied at Skokie career college and just got my Certified Clinical Medical Assistant (CCMA) certification ​


----------



## Dissonance

I learned the addition of a single integer with another single integer, the value became the equivalent of two.


----------



## komorikun

I got 90% on my business law exam and 100% on the essay portion. Not bad considering the professor was going on about how this was one of worst results he'd seen, even worse than the the private university he also teaches at. The average might have been in the 70s. (apparently usually the students at my school, public, do better than the rich private uni kids)


----------



## forex

i once read from a old book , said you can be smart and know a lot of stuff but if you are not able to communicate you knowledge to others then your useless.


----------



## sansd

I already posted this in the "Something good that happened today" thread, but I got the high score on my Electricity & Magnetism midterm, which was not at all what I was expecting. I got 56/85. The mean was 26 and the adjusted mean 33. My score was scaled to 99.


----------



## feels

Made a 101 on my first Psychology test. Not bad considering I studied three hours before the test. :? Not gonna put off studying again, though.


----------



## Cileroot

Got a C in a test about the ligaments in the human body and B for the bones :clap


----------



## colder

.


----------



## ardrum

Didn't fail my gait midterm, neuroanatomy lecture or lab midterms, or pathophysiology midterm!


----------



## lonelyjew

Didn't do so hot on my first exam psychiatry exam, so I didn't think it was possible for me to honor the class, but I managed to get a 98% on the second exam, and a 91% on the cumulative (which was in the top 2-3% of our class), which managed to put me over the edge. Also rocked my micro exams, and honored that by a good margin .


----------



## feels

Made a 108.5 on my lab test and 102 on my lecture test in A&P. Both were the highest grades in the class.


----------



## vanishingpt

I am finished all my midterm exams and am past the stressful point of this semester  I also did a presentation... wasn't the best one I did and felt like I rushed through it but I'm glad I didn't avoid it... and I also wasn't the only nervous one.


----------



## whattothink

Got an A+ on an English essay. At the end of the essay he wrote, "this is brilliant." I was happy because I was genuinely expecting a less than average grade.


----------



## .95596

I was only one out of two people who got an A on my Histology Lab midterm practical.


----------



## FeelNothing

Got a D- on an essay for not citing my sources properly.


----------



## vanishingpt

Just completed a project and felt like I absolutely nailed it. Everything felt like it was going right and everyone seemed to love the work I produced. It was a break through for me in terms of creativity and not being afraid to make mistakes and just being in the moment


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

I have a 93% in my HTML class, and an 80% (which I hope to raise) in my IT Concepts class.

Not doing as well in SQL Server, but that is because I bombed the first test, not because I don't understand the material.


----------



## Chieve

85 on my first psychology test....

highest score on a legit class(not counting freshman seminar....)


----------



## Marleywhite

I actually finished my Winston Churchill paper on time and I slept at 10 pm :O


----------



## feels

Made a 106 on my lab and 93 on my lecture for A&P. Both were surprisingly the highest grade. Only one more lab and lecture to go for this semester! wooo


----------



## sansd

I got the high score again on the third Electricity and Magnetism midterm, though it didn't scale as high this time.


----------



## vanishingpt

Scholarship! Woohoo! Financial load off my back.


----------



## komorikun

The grades are out now.

A, A, A, A, A-, CR (I took the class pass/no pass)


----------



## Abenthy

^Nice work!

B+ in differential equations and linear algebra

This class concludes a really tough math sequence I worked my butt off to complete. I'm very happy about it. I managed to outscore a high school valedictorian on most of the tests, too. Take that, high school ranking system!


----------



## GaaraAgain

^Damn, congratulations! :high5

3.9 for my first semester of grad school. Thought I had failed one class but didn't :boogie


----------



## Abenthy

Thanks! Congrats to you, too.


----------



## s12345

81% for English level two, bachelor's degree. 90% for communication theory/writing skills in another language.


----------



## s12345

Dissonance said:


> I learned the addition of a single integer with another single integer, the value became the equivalent of two.


The explanation of why 1+1=2 is explained in the Principia Mathematica.


----------



## SnowSunRainClouds

While the grade isn't great, I went from a very low D in anthropology to a high C. *Phew* I was rather nervous about this mark. 

Shame this C is the only thing that's keeping my GPA from hitting a solid B. Hopefully my sociology mark will bump it up nice and high.


----------



## MCHB

OFA level 1! :boogie


----------

